# Brechen Katzen in Eis ein?



## Captain Jens (20. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

wir haben in der Nachbarschaft 3 Katzen, die auch durch unseren Garten stromern.
Jetzt haben wir uns 3 Fragen gestellt:

1. brechen Katzen bei einer dünnen Eisdecke mit Schnee ein, oder erkennen sie die Gefahr ?

2. können uns die Nachbarn rechtlich belangen, wenn eine ihrer Katzen einbricht und ertrinkt ?

3. erkennen Hunde die Gefahr ?

Das Grundstück ist mit einem Zaun gesichert, aber nicht der Teich selbst.

Wir haben 2 Dackel die zwar unter Aufsicht im Garten spielen aber wenn die sich erst einmal jagen bleibt kein Auge trocken.

Wie schützt Ihr euren Teich ?


mit vielen Dank im voraus


Captain Jens


----------



## Annett (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brechen Katzen in Eis ein?*

Hallo Jens.

Ich kann Dir hier nur schreiben, was ich mir dazu denke - Aussagen ala "so und nicht anders ist es", wirst Du im www bzw. in Foren kaum finden. 

Winterunerfahrene Katzen können die Gefahr eines dünnen und zugeschneiten Eises sehr wohl unterschätzen. Das passiert denen aber sicher nur 1-2x, dann hat es jede halbwegs gescheite Katze gelöffelt. Ein flaches Ufer ist dazu von Vorteil, da es nur nasse Pfoten beschert.

Ich denke nicht, dass Dich deine Nachbarn dafür belangen können, dass ihre Katze auf Deinem Grundstück herumstreunt und dabei evtl. in den Teich fällt. Allerdings sollte ein Teich an mehr als einer Stelle für Tiere die Möglichkeit bieten, wieder heraus zu klettern.
Senkrechte Wände sind auch für durstige Igel und Co. Todesfallen!
Einen zugeschneiten Teich erkennen die Hunde sicher genauso schlecht wie Katzen und Menschen.
Es gibt/gab Hunde, die können einen mit __ Wasserlinsen übersäten Teich nicht von der grünen umgebenden Wiese unterscheiden und  rennen voll drauf bzw. dann natürlich rein. 
Leider lebt diese Hundedame nicht mehr. 

Entweder Du setzt ein kleines Zäunchen ringsherum oder Du kehrst wenigstens die Schneeschicht vorsichtig vom Eis, damit Hund und Katze sehen, was sich dort versteckt.

Ich bin schon mal mit meinem Pferd auf einer nicht sichtbaren, durchgefrorenen Pfütze böse ausgerutscht. Zum Glück ist uns beiden nichts passiert und ich konnte vom ruhig liegenden "Hotte" absteigen und ihn anschließend vorsichtig von der Pfütze bugsieren. Nach eingehender Sicht- und Funktionskontrolle aller Gliedmaßen wurde es noch ein sehr schöner, aber vorsichtigerer Ausflug im Schnee.


----------



## Teichheini (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brechen Katzen in Eis ein?*

Also mein Hund ist im Gartenteich noch nicht eingebrochen wohl aber in einem Waldteich und Katzen sind eigentlich noch viel vorsichtiger.


----------



## Markus K. (20. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brechen Katzen in Eis ein?*

Hallo,

unsere alte Neufidame ist vor einigen Jahren auf dem Eis spazieren gegangen um den Eisfreihalter zu beschnüffeln. Direkt um den Eisfreihalter herum begann das Eis schon abzuschmelzen. Als ich das damals durch das Wohnzimmerfenster sah bekam ich beinahe einen Herzinfarkt und bin auf Socken raus um den Hund vom Eis zu holen. Seitdem haben wir immer darauf geachtet, daß sich sowas nicht wiederholt. Wenn ein Hund oder eine Katze durch das Eis bricht kommt er/sie nicht mehr heraus und wird jämmerlich ertrinken. Sowas ist schon vorgekommen.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## katja (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brechen Katzen in Eis ein?*

hallo!

katzen sind eigentlich schon vorsichtig, aber ihre fußspuren in einer dünnen schneeschicht AUF dem zugefrorenen teich haben wir schon bei uns, wie auch bei unserem nachbarn gesehen.....:shock 

a propos nachbarn, die hatten bis vorletzten winter so einen riesenhasen mit schlappohren, widder heißen die wohl.
der wohnte in der gartenhütte und hatte eine "hasenklappe", durch die er beliebig in den garten und wieder zurück konnte.
schnee fand er ganz besonders toll, was ist der gehüpft, aber genau das wurde ihm zum verhängnis....

eines tages wurde er vermisst, gesucht und schließlich im direkt ans grundstück angrenzenden bächlein sacknass und erfroren gefunden!  

es musste irgendwo ein kleines schlupfloch im zaun gegeben haben, vor lauter schnee hat er den abhang nicht erkannt und plumpste eben ins wasser!
zu dieser jahreszeit hat der bach max. 20 cm wassertiefe!

was ich damit zum thema katze sagen will: so ein dicker, kurzbeiniger hase hat wohl keine chance irgendwie zu paddeln, aber katzen können doch (wenn auch nicht gern) eigentlich schwimmen.....oder?
und das fell dieses schlappohrs hat wohl auch ne ordentliche portion unterwolle, die sich sofort mit wasser vollzieht, hat die katze ja nicht, somit müsste sie ja davon kommen können.



noch was, es war zwar wenig wasser drin, aber zum thema senkrechte wände.....

beim aquariumgroßputz ist doch tatsächlich mal unsere katze mika kopfüber ins aq gestürzt!!! :shock 
aber so schnell, wie sie drin war, war sie auch wieder draußen 
 wie sie das geschafft hat..
sie war sacknass bis auf die knochen, leicht verstört, aber ihr und den fischen ist nix passiert. nur rings ums aq und mikas fluchtweg konnte ich aufwischen....:evil


----------



## Captain Jens (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Brechen Katzen in Eis ein?*

Hallo, Annett, Katja, Markus und Teichheini

vielen Dank für eure Information
Ich werde heute ein Netz kaufen und den Teich sichern
zum Glück gibt es heute 20% auf alles beim Praktiker

einen schönen Tag noch

Captain Jens


----------

